# hi girlsx



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi everyone hope your okay, feeling really happy today so there is a good side to injecting ha ha. Just wanted to know can u post whatever u like on the cycle buddies or is it just for worries?. Cant believe im not having any major effects from the injections i normally react to everything so im really glad. Getting excited as got my scan on the 27th june just hope my ovaries have gone to sleep and i can move on to next stage.
Im on day 5 of my buserelin injections so if anyone fancies a chat please do.

good luck shye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shye  

I'm on day 2 of my buserelin injections and have my scan on 6th July so you are just a little ahead of me.  I too fee fine but keep convincing myself that I'm getting hot flushes already   ha ha.  It's all good fun.

I think you can post what ever you like on cycle buddies.  It helps you to share any side effects, concerns and positive stories with other people going through exactly the same thing.

Good luck with your treatment     and let me know how you are getting on.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

hi Widgey, glad your feeling okay u prob are getting hot flushes cause i felt like i was around the second day of my injections.  Not feeling on top of the world today got some niggly pains on the right side it almost feels like its in my leg too(how strange ).

 Its a week today that i started my injections and its flown by before we know it we will be on our 2ww yipee. Do u know whether u can do personal messages to people?

Take care and keep in touch and good luck for your scan on the 6/07/06.

SHYE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi shye, have you joined us on the sunflowers waiting to start and dr. All of us that ste in tx for jun/jul are in there chattin


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Shye  

I am on day 5 of buserelin injections to (well had to change from synarel sniffing on Monday due to hayfever). I don't have my scan until 11th July. This is 3rd time for me so not feeling exactly positive.

Good luck

Liz xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shye

I'm now on day 6 of Buserelin and I have a weird niggly pain in tummy mostly on my right hand side just like you.    I keep trying to forgot about it as things like this make me feel queasy.

Yes I can do personal messages, feel free to send me one anytime.

Hi Liz, Hayfever this weather, its like a winters day out there.    You must stay positive     You know the saying "Third Time Lucky",     

Widgey
xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Very new to site and also to tx.  Just told we had problems (blocked tubes) in mid March and cause of my age (39) not to waste any time considering ivf.  I just started stimming today.  Was quite nervous about injecting - but it was easier than I thought.  Have scan next Tuesday to see how getting on with stimming.

Would like to join sunflowers thingy - but don't know my way around site.  How do I do this?  Can anyone help?

Site is great - just knowing others are going through/have been through same experiences, really helps.  Any advice, much appreciated.

Good luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Brenda

You just click on the link below this one on the menu. I think its called (downregging sunflowers)and follow the thread. It does take a while to catch up with everyone so you can either just post your news or write messages for everyone and post your news.

See yu on the other side!
Tibevora


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi girls(hi widgey)  its strange u had the same pains as me my dp just thought i was getting upset over nothing so i just proved him wrong 

Well on day 9 now of injecting and only got 5 days to my 1st scan so really  
and   (happy and scared) just hope my ovaries have gone to sleep and i can move onto stims.    
My injection today was very painful it has been the worse one so far my poor dp thinks his hurting me but its my tough skin 

Hope everyone is okay.

love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps. tryed some rescue remedy today from boots one of the girls recommended it and its brillant its a natural remedy made from flowers, u put 4 drops on your tongue and it totally calms u.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello Shye

My injections are getting worst too, still nothing to worry about though but I can feel them sting more going in and can feel more when taking them out.  I think DH must be holding the needle at more of an angle.  We're back on the right hand side of tummy tomorrow morning and that side hurts more than the left.   

What day is your scan on, yours seems a lot earlier than mine.  Mine is a week on Thursday 6th July (21 days).

Still no bruising and no side effects to report so far. How are you doing.  Have you been drinking lots of water and milk.  I've been really rubbish.  I managed 3 Smirnoff ices yesterday do they count.  Is that allowed.  My nurse said I could have the odd glass of wine but I don't drink wine.  Won't be having any more now till I get my BFP, it was a family party at our house.  Excuses Excuses.  

Hope everythings going OK.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Widgey yes i know what u mean the injections are not getting any easier, my right side just seems to hurt when i inject there so i mainly stick to the left. I must confess not been drinking as much water or milk as i should but i will have a couple of pints tonight as i have my scan tomorrow and im well excited .

I keep thinking that i will have to do a further week if there still active so im hoping i can move to next stage(fingers crossed). Im not sure how long i have been doing it for oh just checked 16 days so im thinking maybe i go in early and then i will go back on day 21 if there still active tomorrow hopefully not. Its really nice to talk to u it makes me feel heaps better its good we are at same stage hopefully we will both get bfp together. 

I will let u know tomorrow my results. 
bye for now loads of love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 16:28  Hi widgey i did just type loads to u but for some strange reason it has not appeared.
Cant wait for tomorrow i have my scan at 2oclock so will not be getting any sleep tonight . hoping the jabs have done there job, I had my period after about day 4 of injecting and i have just been reading that its normal so im happy. I really hope i can move on to next stage but saying that thside effects can be that of OHSS so not in any rush :- they have said i could get this as my ovaries are over active, so i pray someone is looking down on me.

Been waking up sweating and just overheating i think thats a side effect from what i have been reading, lots of milk tonight i have not had alot of it im very naughty. 

I will definitely let u know how i get on, how do i send u personal email messages. x

Speck soon loads of love shye


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Is anyone out there d/r like me? I only had one injection (26th) which will last until my b/l on the 19th and if thats ok I then start on 4 vials a day... I'm not sniffing or injecting daily until stimming, confused 

Hope all goes well for all of you xxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya Sparkies,  

Welcome to FF, hope you are OK.  

I'm d/r too for IVF with ICSI, I started on 16th June and have been injecting every morning since then, well my husband is doing them (I'm too chicken)   .  I am no expert on IVF so please don't take what I say as gospel as different hospitals use different procedures.  When we went for our first d/r appointment on the 16th we had a drugs appointment with the nurse.  We collected our perscription from the hospital pharmacy and went to see a nurse upstairs.  She then showed hubby & me how to do the daily injections.  I have my b/l scan on 6th July and then I start another injection for stimming (two a day) until I grow lots of lovely follies.

I can think of a few questions for you to reply to on here and then maybe some of the other girls will be able to answer them for you.

Did you do the injection on the 26th or the clinic, 
Do you know what the drug was, 
Did they give you any needles or drugs to take away with you.  
What treatment are you having.

But most of all - DON'T PANIC and phone your clinic/hospital as soon as possible and ask them to explain your treatment as you are unsure of the procedure.

Sorry I've not been much help.

Take Care
Love
Widgey
xx

p.s. I've blown you some bubbles


----------

